# What's in your Summer makeup bag?



## Indigowaters (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello ladies!

As you can see I live in Florida and this weekend marked the beginning of Summer. Even if it's not officially here, I feel it. With that said, I wanted to know what's in your summer makeup bag? Do you still go out in full makeup or do you take it down to a few products? Please share!


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jun 14, 2009)

blot papers blot papers blot papers.
the only thing that I change with my makeup is add more bronzer, and the shades of my concealer change, I keep it pretty much the same though, unless doing a water activity!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 14, 2009)

I am outside working out a lot during the spring/summer so I wear very little....lipgloss, liner, mascara and blot powder.....Most days nothing but lip balm...I'm lazy and TX is HOTTTT


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes, TX is indeed hot. I think it is hotter where I live then you Tish lolz. 

I carry around blot powder/blot papers, sunscreen, and a light foundation like MUFE Face and Body.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 14, 2009)

I have super oily skin, so if I'm not careful I will seriously melt in summer! I usually carry around with me:

- MAC Blot powder
- Clean & Clear oil blotting sheets
- MAC Lip Conditioner tube (mmm this stuff is the best!)
- Smashbox blush/bronzer duo in Cosmopolitan (great for touch ups)
- Lancome Juicy Tube in Peche (shimmery peach) or MAC Bare slimshine
- MAC #129 brush

Today I also made a wonderful discovery at Boots, a liquid mattifying lotion. It's worked brilliantly so far! I even swiped some on hubby's shiny nose and now he likes it too


----------



## Beryl (Jun 15, 2009)

These days Europe has also heatweaves or just days of very warm weather.
Myself I was never a full face person. So when its warm just some lipcolor hint of blush and a bit if e/s
I have combination skin normal/slightly oily
Several times daily my spray mister with rosewater or lavenderwater.
I make these myself but you can also buy in the shop.


Beauty & Menopause


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jun 15, 2009)

my routine now is just primer, concealer and my natural msf..i used to use liquid 
my eyeshadow
blush and lips

in my makeup bag lots of lipglosses golds and pinks
sally hanson cornsilk translucent powder


----------



## iaisha26 (Jun 15, 2009)

I keep my makeup to a minimal in the spring/summer. I place, Estee Lauder Hydra Bright, Mineralized Satinfinish SPF15, & Lustre Drop (just started using this) on my palette & mix it together & buff in with a 180. I use pressed blot pwder with my 182 throughout the day. My eye, cheek, & lip colors varies.


----------



## elongreach (Jun 16, 2009)

Usually don't wear makeup 90% of the time.  I only wear it when I'm going somewhere that I feel requires makeup (dates, working appointments, and special days).  So regardless of spring or fall or summer or winter, I were foundation and everything else.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 16, 2009)

Pressed Blot Powder (Deep Dark)
Tinted Lip Conditioner in Gentle Coral
Cork Lipliner
Evian facial spray

I just changed bags so this currently reflects what I needed today.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Jun 16, 2009)

Clinique Stay Matte sheer pressed powder oil free
150 and 129SE MAC brushes
Bare Escentuals mineral veil and warmth bronzer
MAC Wet, Wild, Wonderful plushglass
lip balm or conditioner
MAC Cork lipliner
mascara for touch ups
MAC black eyekohl (whichever, I throw in the bag in the mornings)
*I prime and apply Studio Sculpt after cleansing, toning, and moisturizing daily and prime my eyeshadows, which stay in place all day so I leave all of this stuff at home.  (Studio Sculpt is so light that I'm loving it.)


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 18, 2009)

i usually don't keep mac products in my makeup bag because i'm a weirdo whose biggest fear is that if she gets robbed, her makeup bag will also be stolen with a hundred or so dollars worth of makeup inside (don't judge me ok! lol)
sooo, i have: 

[] *a MSF* i primarily use on my nose now since i realized it's too red for my face
[] *tons of lipgloss*-- from mark, covergirl, but mostly milani (depends what i'm wearing on my face)
[] *mascara* 
[] *kohl eyeliner* since my eyes tear up so much and it rubs off within an hr
[] *eyeshadow brushes *to touch up my eyelids if they've watered or to smooth out lines in my face
[] *blush brush* i use to smooth out my foundation/powder in the middle of the day
[] *lip liner* (i dont even know why it's still in there to be honest)
[] *mini coffee filters* (prefer them SOOOOOO much more over blot sheets to rid excess oil)

i just need buy blot powder and a face mist thingy and i'll be all set!


----------



## __nini (Jun 18, 2009)

Evian Brumisateur
MSF Natural 
Blot Powder
MAC Studio Finish Concealer SPF35
MAC Studio Touch Up Stick
La Roche Posay SPF 30 lip balm
Smashbox brow duo 
MAC lipgloss
MAC eyeliner pencil
Lash, Powder, Concealer and Brow brushes.
(optional) Pro 4 palette w the colors used...esp if it'll be a long night! Otherwise I just take the darkest shadow used to line the eyes.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 18, 2009)

hai, a quick question:
for those of you who have concealer in your makeup bag, do you reapply it during the day?
that would make a lot of sense for me to have in MY bag since it's the first thing to go, but i just assumed that i would use powder or something to touch up for those areas.

do you use your finger or a brush for re-application?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Destiny007 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm in Houston and it is hot as HELL, so I go easy....

Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer
Mascara
Nude l/g


----------



## __nini (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnuttbuttajelli* 

 
_hai, a quick question:
for tjpse of you who have concealer in your makeup bag, do you reapply it during the day?
do you use your finger or a brush for re-application?
thanks in advance!_

 
If it gets smeared off I use my finger because it'll blend back in much easier but if it's due to sweating or having put mist on and my face is all dewy, the brush is the way to go.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 19, 2009)

Powder foundation!  Nothing else is really fixed, but I'm switching from liquid to powder.


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 19, 2009)

My summer staple is actually Covergirls fresh look oil control powder compact in Translucent Honey . It matches my skin perfectly and evens it out so nicely. I apply it with a big powder brush(don't use that circle puff it comes with), it stays on all day, controls shine and feels like I'm wearing nothing at all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Best of all, no breakouts! I love it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 28, 2009)

Im glad to see I'm not the only one that carries that Evian Brumisateur. Everytime I whip that thing out my cousin starts singing "I'm A Diva"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then promptly asks to borrow it. Hell its hot in Miami!
.


----------



## kittykit (Jun 29, 2009)

I always have these with me when I'm out:

- Clean & Clear bloating paper
- MAC Blot Powder
- Lipglass
- Concealer
- Vaseline lipbalm
- Blush of the day


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 29, 2009)

I still wear foundation sometimes, tinted moisturizer when I'm feeling lazy. I just make sure to use a mattifying primer and oil control powder. I never leave home without my MSF natural powder for touch ups though.


----------



## HerShe (Jun 29, 2009)

In my Longchamp pouch I have Touch Lipstick, Pink Treat Creme Liner, Rosebus Salve in Strawberry, MAC Dark Blotting Compact, Nars Brush and Oil Blotting Sheets


----------



## AlwaysAdira (Jun 29, 2009)

Clean and Clear Blotting Papers (but will try the mini-coffee filters, thanks!)


Maybelline Lash Discovery Waterproof Mascara
Shiseido Eyelash curler
White eyeliner
Lipgloss of the day
NARS Orgasm Blush
MAC e/s quad of Woodwinked, Cork, Grain, and All That Glitters

I try not to wear foundation, concealer, and powder every day. My skin is pretty crappy right now, so I'm trying to let it breathe.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 29, 2009)

Most of times i go without mu. But when i do i have in my summer bag studio fix powder, blot powder, msf, a kabuki and tinted lipbalm, lipgloss.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Im glad to see I'm not the only one that carries that Evian Brumisateur. Everytime I whip that thing out my cousin starts singing "I'm A Diva"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Then promptly asks to borrow it. Hell its hot in Miami!
._

 
lol, im a miami girl (currently in Hollywood, FL) and i saw that evian thing while i was in line at sephora. i thought, "o THAT'S what all those girls were talking about!" omg im so excited for it. i tried it on my face last night just to try it and omg i see me going through two bottles of it a week because the heat and humidity the past few days have been no joke!!


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 10, 2009)

-lip balm and a ton of glosses
-MaryKay oil blotting papers and Oil Mattifier
-concealer


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 10, 2009)

^^LOL - me too!!! Tonnes of glosses!! Blotting paper. Also an MSF, mascara - thats about it


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 11, 2009)

Blot Powder
HIP Blushing creme
Lipgloss
eyeliner (revlon colorstay)
Mascara
Avon Brow Crayon
Moisturizer
Cetaphil


----------



## AdrianUT (Aug 11, 2009)

Mac Blot in Dark
Popster tinted lip conditioner
Carmex
Sephora Tea Tree blotting papers
Aquolina pink sugar tester
Nail clipper
Lash comb/brow brush (my eyebrows are always acting up)
Ecotools retractable kabuki
MAC studio moisture sample (for surprise flakies d/t my retin-A use)


During the week day I just blot as needed and apply carmex or a lipgloss as needed. On the weeks I usually have a lipglass or lipstick, my studio fix and maybe an eyeshadow.


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 11, 2009)

Pressed Powder
Mineral Bronzer
Brow pencil
Mascara
eye primer/paint base
A MAC shadow quad
Fluidline
Lipgloss


----------



## eiffadea (Aug 19, 2009)

so here is what i bring in my makeup bag..i'm from Malaysia, so it's always freakin' hot and humid here..

lip balm
pencil eyeliner
blush that i'm wearing that day
clean & clear blotting sheets(must have!!)
any pressed powder
tons of lipsticks/gloss
MAC charged water to refresh


----------

